# [DIY] How to remove the door panel and upgrade speakers audi a3 8l



## NunoAires (Apr 30, 2016)

Audi a3 8l door panel remove & speaker upgrade: https://youtu.be/pNHKDgFuHEA

Hope it helps 

Enviado do meu D2403 através de Tapatalk


----------

